# Laptop touchpad

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich versuche schon seit Stunden das Touchpad auf meinem Laptop zu aktivieren.

```
one olaf # cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0017 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=0100

N: Name="Macintosh mouse button emulation"       

P: Phys=                                         

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input0                     

U: Uniq=                                         

H: Handlers=mouse0 event0                        

B: EV=7                                          

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0                     

B: REL=3                                         

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"           

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0                    

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input1                     

U: Uniq=                                         

H: Handlers=kbd event1                           

B: EV=120013                                     

B: KEY=4 2000000 3803078 f800d001 feffffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe

B: MSC=10                                                            

B: LED=7                                                             

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0006 Version=0000

N: Name="Video Bus"                              

P: Phys=/video/input0                            

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input2                     

U: Uniq=                                         

H: Handlers=kbd event2                           

B: EV=3                                          

B: KEY=3f000b 0 0 0 0 0 0 0                      

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=064e Product=a115 Version=0100

N: Name="USB 2.0 Camera"                         

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.7-3                       

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input3                     

U: Uniq=                                         

H: Handlers=event3                               

B: EV=3                                          

B: KEY=1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0                         

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=045e Product=0737 Version=0111

N: Name="Microsoft Compact Optical Mouse 500"    

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1a.2-2/input0                

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input4                     

U: Uniq=                                         

H: Handlers=mouse1 event4                        

B: EV=17                                         

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0                     

B: REL=103                                       

B: MSC=10                                        

I: Bus=0010 Vendor=001f Product=0001 Version=0100

N: Name="PC Speaker"                             

P: Phys=isa0061/input0                           

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input5                     

U: Uniq=                                         

H: Handlers=kbd event5                           

B: EV=40001                                      

B: SND=6                                         

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0002 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button (FF)"                      

P: Phys=LNXPWRBN/button/input0                   

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input6                     

U: Uniq=                                         

H: Handlers=kbd event6                           

B: EV=3                                          

B: KEY=100000 0 0 0                              

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0005 Version=0000

N: Name="Lid Switch"                             

P: Phys=PNP0C0D/button/input0                    

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input7                     

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event7

B: EV=21

B: SW=1

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button (CM)"

P: Phys=PNP0C0C/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input8

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event8

B: EV=3

B: KEY=100000 0 0 0

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0008 Version=0000

N: Name="PS/2 Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input1

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input9

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse2 event9

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=3

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0008 Version=7321

N: Name="AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input10

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse3 event10

B: EV=f

B: KEY=420 0 70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=3

B: ABS=1000003

```

```
olaf@one ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf                          

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@one)  So 7. Dez 14:43:32 CET 2008

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0     

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Touchpad"                

    InputDevice    "Mouse1"                  

    InputDevice    "Mouse2"                  

EndSection                                   

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" 

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"  

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" 

EndSection                                    

Section "Module"

    Load           "dri"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "wfb"   

    Load           "freetype"

EndSection                   

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection                       

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"      

    Option          "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option          "XkbModel" "latitude"

    Option          "XkbLayout" "de"     

EndSection                               

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse" 

    Option         "Protocol" "Auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"  

EndSection                                   

#Section “"InputDevice"”

#   Identifier “"Touchpad0"”

#   Driver “"synaptics"”    

#   Option  "Device" "/dev/input/mouse2"”

#   Option  "Protocol"”"Auto" # "auto-dev"”

#   Option “"SHMConfig"“"on"”              

#EndSection                                

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier "Touchpad"

  Driver     "synaptics"

#  Option     "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

  Option     "Protocol" "auto-dev"

#  Option     "Device" "/dev/input/mouse2"

  Option     "Device" "/dev/input/event1" 

#  Option     "Device" "/dev/input/mouse2"

  Option     "SHMConfig" "on"             

EndSection                                

###event1 oder 9 oder mouse2              

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse1"

    Driver         "mouse" 

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option         "Protocol" "Auto"           

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons"           

    Option         "Emulate3Timeout" "50"      

EndSection                                     

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse2"

    Driver         "mouse" 

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

    Option         "Protocol" "Auto"           

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons"           

    Option         "Emulate3Timeout" "50"      

EndSection                                     

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "CPT"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 75.0

    VertRefresh     60.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 9600M GT"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 9600M GT"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

```
one olaf # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

speedtch               20388  0      

usbatm                 21760  1 speedtch

atm                    39860  1 usbatm  

bcm5974                15232  0         

appletouch             17540  0         

joydev                 16704  0         

ac                     12420  0         

button                 14352  0         

psmouse                45712  0         

serio_raw              13060  0         

jmb38x_ms              16132  0         

memstick               16412  1 jmb38x_ms

snd_pcsp               16528  1          

iTCO_wdt               18596  0          

iTCO_vendor_support    11140  1 iTCO_wdt 

intel_agp              31676  0          

nvidia               6899476  39         

agpgart                34772  2 intel_agp,nvidia

ipv6                  218996  12                

cpufreq_ondemand       14604  1                 

snd_pcm_oss            39584  0                 

snd_mixer_oss          20736  1 snd_pcm_oss     

snd_seq_oss            33664  0                 

snd_seq_midi_event     13824  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                48880  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device         13964  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

uvcvideo               55432  0

compat_ioctl32          9344  1 uvcvideo

videodev               38528  1 uvcvideo

v4l1_compat            19972  2 uvcvideo,videodev

binfmt_misc            15624  1

video                  25488  6

output                 10752  1 video

thermal                23964  0

i2c_i801               16400  0

i2c_core               28436  2 nvidia,i2c_i801

arc4                    9984  2

ecb                    10752  2

iwl3945               155640  0

rfkill                 17228  2 iwl3945

mac80211              118160  1 iwl3945

led_class              11652  1 iwl3945

cfg80211               34576  2 iwl3945,mac80211

loop                   20748  8

battery                18564  0

acpi_cpufreq           15372  1

freq_table             11648  2 cpufreq_ondemand,acpi_cpufreq

processor              48684  4 thermal,acpi_cpufreq

thermal_sys            18344  3 video,thermal,processor

coretemp               13696  0

hwmon                  10524  2 thermal_sys,coretemp

uhci_hcd               27280  0

ehci_hcd               37004  0

usbhid                 28256  0

usbcore               119568  9 speedtch,usbatm,bcm5974,appletouch,uvcvideo,uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd,usbhid

r8169                  36612  0

mii                    12416  1 r8169
```

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse joystick synaptics"
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe die letzte Knoppix live cd ausprobiert. Die funktionierende config übernommen. Bei mir funktoiert sie icht. scheint an den synaptic-Treiber zu liegen. Installiert habe ich x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.0.0 (x11-drivers/synaptics lassen sich nicht installieren) (Knoppix scheint xserver-xorg-input-synaptics 0.14.7. also x11-drivers/synaptics ,der sich bei mir nicht installieren lässt, zu verwenden.) Worin liegt der Unterschied x11-drivers/synaptics - x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics? x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics scheint ja die Ablösung des alten Treiber zu sein?

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

habe mein Touchpad so eingestellt wie oben.

Es funktioniert auch, allerdings geht bei Knoppix ein klick mit dem Finger auf der Touchpadoberflaeche.

Das geht jetzt nicht mehr ich muss immer ueber die Tasten gehen.

Wie aktiviere ich den Dopplelklick mit dem Finger?

Ebenfalls habe ich eine externe Maus ueber USB, die wird in xorg auch nicht aktiv.

Ist ebenfalls so in der xorg.conf drin wie oben.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Jörg

Es wäre doch sicher besser einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen...

Nutzt du wirklich Xorg für deine Eingabegeräte, oder "hal" ? 

Wenn du "hal" nutzt (was aktuell eigentlich Standard ist) dann werden deine Settings in der xorg.conf gar nicht genutzt,

daher wäre es zunächst erst mal sehr hilfreich zu wissen wie deine Eingabegeräte überhaupt verwaltet werden.

----------

## firefly

hast du im kernel überhaupt den support für synaptics aktiviert (CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS)

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

ja ich benutze HAL.

Das Touchpad ist im Kernel aktiviert.

Wie geschrieben, es arbeitet ja auch nur doppelklick mit dem Finger auf dem Touchpad

geht nicht. Das scrollen mit der verticalen Leiste geht auch nicht.

In der Systemeinstellung Touchpad in gnome ist das aktiviert.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Evildad

Poste mal die Ausgabe von 

```
synclient -l
```

Und dann teste mal folgenden Befehl:

```
synclient TapButton1=1
```

Der unter geht aber nur, wenn du in der xorg.conf folgendes beim Touchpad eingestellt hast:

```
    Option "SHMConfig" "on"

```

----------

## Josef.95

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> [...]ja ich benutze HAL.[...]

  Dann sollte die Konfiguration in einer hal-Policy vorgenommen werden,

das beste wäre eigentlich du würdest dir eine eigene config erstellen.

Du kannst es ja mal mit dieser probieren,

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/11-x11-synaptics.fdi 

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

     <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

       <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="string">1</merge>

         <merge key="input.x11_options.ClickFinger1" type="string">1</merge>

          <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">2000</merge>

           <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">1</merge>

            <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">0</merge>

             <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">0</merge>

              <merge key="input.x11_options.SpecialScrollAreaRight" type="string">true</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

Diese sollte annähernd deinen Wünschen entsprechen.

Nach dem ändern oder anlegen dieser Policy muss /etc/init.d/hald neugestartet werden. (oder ein reboot)

Diese Settings gelten dann Systemweit unter  X, also für alle User

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe die Datei 11-x11-synaptics.fdi angelegt.

Allerdings bringt diese mir nichts.

Mit dem Kommando:

synclient TapButton1=1

Aktiviere ich das Problemlos.

Muss ich vielleicht doch noch was in der xorg.conf einstellen?

Gruss Joerg

----------

